# Cool Photo Gallery: All Things Giant



## daer0n (Oct 24, 2008)

Kenya ... a newly discovered giant spitting cobra, the Naja Ashei, measures 2.6m and carries enough venom to kill at least 15 people / AFP 





Octopussy ... this giant squid washed up dead on Tasmania's west coast and is thought to be one of the biggest ever found, weighing in at 250kg / AP





Monster fungi ... this 20kg mushroom was picked in a forest in Mexico's southernmost state of Chiapas / Reuters 





Hogzilla ... people are still divided over whether this giant boar shot by Alabama boy Jamison Stone is real / AP 





Gaping ... giant sinkhole 100m deep in Guatemala City / AFP 





Fat cat ... a worker at a Berlin animal shelter holds six-year-old Mikesch who weighs 18.5kg / AFP 





Big kids... Russian children Luka Meliksishvili, 15 months, weighs 26kg and Georgiy Bibilauri, 5, weighs 62kg / AFP 





Car crushers ... workers inspecting the tyres on giant mining trucks near Kalgoorlie / Reuters 





Tourism ... John and Janette Howard next to a giant platypus at the 2005 World Expo in Nagakute, Aichio, Japan / AFP 





Uncomfortable ... Manuel Uribe, 40, weighs 550kg and has suffered with morbid obesity for 20 years / AFP 





Gentle giant ... Yao Defan, the tallest woman in Asia at home in China / Reuters 





Royal Easter Show ... Peter Barratt polishes a giant squash grown by Rodney Leadbetter. Picture: Pip Blackwood 





Tallest structure ever to be moved ... it took 10 tugs to pull the Troll offshore natural gas platform out to sea / Reuters 





Labour ... giant baby weighing 5.5kg photographed next to a normal sized chilld in China. Picture: Xinhau News Agency 





Fit ... a worker looks inside a giant adidas sport shoe at the Munich sports goods fair / AFP 





Up there ... artist's impression the world's tallest building - the Burj Tower in Dubai will stand more than 800m high and is due to be completed in September 2009 / Reuters





Message ... the world's largest advertising banner is revealed at Dubai International Airport. The advert for a real estate firm measures more than 20,000 sq m / Reuters





Priceless ... the De Beers Millenium Star is the world's largest D-colour flawless diamond. Picture: Supplied 





Airship ... the Zeppelin NT blimp, pictured cruising over central Tokyo, claims to be the world's largest / AP 





People mover ... Airbus A380 - the largest passenger plane in the world / AFP 





Backyard snack ... the image of the giant mammoth spider feasting on a bird has been circulated via email worldwide.

Source and Source


----------



## banapple (Oct 24, 2008)

omg that mushroom!! and the airbus, so cool, I wanna go on that lol

and the spider scared me


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 24, 2008)

omg that spider is scary!!

my favourite pictures were the mushroom, the tallest woman, the squid, the pumpkin, the baby and the sink hole!!


----------



## kcam125 (Oct 24, 2008)

oooh man..that last one made me feel icky!!!! i hate hate hate spiders!!


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 24, 2008)

Those are amazing! Some very disturbing nonetheless, but wow!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 24, 2008)

wow. thx for the post!


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 24, 2008)

Some of those game me the creeps, the giant hole and the spider.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh my god...the spider is sooo scary. Ewww....I'm gonna go cry now



JK. Those are way cool pictures!!!! So interesting. What is it with people and oversized/undersized stuff??


----------



## eyecandymodels (Oct 24, 2008)

strange but great and fun photos!

just hate that spider!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine80 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks for those amazing pictures Nuri, the spider is HUGE!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 25, 2008)

The cobra is a member of Snakeuptalk.com. She is much nicer than she looks.


----------



## daer0n (Oct 25, 2008)

LOL Lisa! hopefully the cobra from snakeuptalk is not as huge as the one i posted above


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 26, 2008)

Don't things always look cooler in giant size! Awesome thread Nuri!


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Oct 27, 2008)

Wild photos!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 27, 2008)

That last one of the spider is freaking me out!! I better not ever come across one of those!


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow some of those are huge!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 27, 2008)

Those were cool! Now I wanna go to guatemala so I could see the sink hole!


----------



## daer0n (Oct 27, 2008)

More pictures of the sinkhole, that sinkhole is quite impressive..


----------



## Karren (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool and Ewwwwww.... lol I was just out west looking at some of those monster trucks.... They are really big!!


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 27, 2008)

Aye, that baby made my tummy hurt!


----------



## katapilla (Oct 28, 2008)

wow that squid is awesome although i would freak out if it swam past me when i was in the ocean.


----------



## torubeo (Oct 29, 2008)

big babies, big kids, YIKES!


----------

